# 7/8 vs 13/16 Center Link



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hopefully my post title helps people in the future as I cannot find a specific entry in the forum.

I am slowly adding all my UMI goodies to the chasis and need to replace inner/outer tie rods and center link ( possibly pitman arm),but do not know the pros and cons of going 7/8 vs 13/16 center link.

The car has PS if that helps.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm not worried about that slight difference for a regular ole' driver whether that's a daily driver, parade car, or one you run hard on occasion. A 1/16" makes little difference to me for a center link. If I had to make a difference between the two...I'd say the smaller one for drag racing and the larger for rally street racing...still a minor difference. My original '67 center link measures near the 13/16" and will do just fine for the heat I'm anticipating... casual driving with the " I can't help myself " launches AND reasonable hard corners. I'd base your purchase more on cost, reputation, and country of origin. A chinesium 7/8" link will be worth a comparable 5/8" link (or lesss) made by a more respectable company...cheap is cheap.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Proforged has an excellent center link with grease fittings in the correct places


----------

